# anti tau tactics needed!



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

im a marine player and i play against tau alot im having trouble dealing with the masive amounts of deep striking units they have also their tanks have fachety disc launchers and disrupsion pods wich give them 4 up cover saves and free atacks against assualters any ideas or ways to counter some of their upgraids and ideas to help me not get blown to pieces bye rail guns before i get close enought to shoot this is my first post so if i posted in the rong place let me know thanks


----------



## Acharon (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow... where to start, there is so much that you can do to destroy Tau. Well first what do you have model-wise? well anyway a great way to prevent getting blown into a creamy paste when they deep strike is to keep a lot of your guys in transports. Also don't spread yourself thin, try to keep your guys together. 

If you're worried about their vehicles try to deep strike some guys yourself such as Sternguard with some Melta weapons, or maybe even some Tactical marines behind with drop pods then hit the armor 10 rear. This is also a great tactic against Tau because then your close enough to assault their guys.

Don't worry about the railguns much, they seem more scary then they actually are, if your opponent is using Broadsides just do some deep striking and get in his face right away. You might be able to do some infiltrating with some scouts or maybe run Shrike and get a squad to combat right away and tie them up till your reinforcements get across the board, though even scouts will create major problems for Tau, especially in close combat.

In Review

Deep strike and mess up their vehicles
Keep your guys in transports
Maybe infiltrate and tie up their big stuff right away
Keep your guys concentrated


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Tau have really, really crappy melee. I'm a Necron player saying this so you know its bad. Deep Strike some terminators into his guys and watch the fun. Keep them engaged in an assault so none of his vehicles ever get the chance to open fire on you. For his vehicles, do the same. Basically, hit them in melee, as thats their biggest weak spot.


----------



## deviant_cadaver (Sep 6, 2008)

I play daemons and have the same problem any advice for me? The tau player plays as many rail guns as he can 2 transports full of fire warriors and some special character that flechettes when i charge, some pathfinders and all the annoying upgrades.


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

I a good rhino rush should work, your space marines will survive pretty well when the rhino's get blown up, you should be able to beat the Tau in a close range fire fight. Obviously avoid spending pts on heroes any CC the tau have is a joke. Predators can be used to take out his tanks. If youre scared of him running and out flanking you or whatever, use like Heavy bolter Devastators to block his line of retreat. Tau are pretty gay but if you know your opponent is Tau you should be able to beat him up pretty good.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for the advice guys the stern guards a good idea wish i had some the only problame i have is how any units he can fit in 1000 pts compared to me i'll do some adjustments to fit more in thanks again


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

*read more*

read a little bit more, if hes deep striking and making his tanks run loops around you, I would shoot for a load of basic marine squads with las cannons. The marines should be able to stand toe to toe to the deep strikers, because of the las cannon's long range, you can spread them out to deal with his ship's running circles around you. this will allow you to create a net of las cannons allowing you to stick your troops in cover and still blow his expensive tanks to kingdom come. get the cheapest HQ possible, and stick to infantry, lots and lots of marines. you should be fine. also too you stand a really good chance at having more scoring units left over.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

What skittles just said is pretty good advice _although_ you may not be able to fit that much into a low point game. it's worth taking rhinos just for cheap LOS blocking. And for assaulting vehicles a dreadnaught-Droppod tends to do the trick.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Wuz you fussin' over dem Tau boyz fer? 'ears a bit'ah advize. Charge straight at 'em blastin ya sluggaz and 'earin dat bootiful dakka sound. Den wen ya close scream WAAAGH!! at da top of yer lungs and get in close and krump 'em. Werkz ev'ry time...'cept when it don't, but dat don't count.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Best way to beat an army with lots of deep strikers is deep strike yourself. Lots of drop pods (get those dreads in CQC with his vehicles, if any) and some assault marines will do the trick.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah a dreadnaught is your best bet against tau tanks. If its 1000 points you want some heavy bolters to deal with his fire warriors... deep striking terminators keep away from his plasma if possible. I suggest combi flamers as you can deep strike in and hit his fire warriors with alot of templates

drop pod dread straight into a hammerhead will blow it to smithereens as strength 10 on the rear armour means guaranteed penetrating which means happy time for you.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Melta dreads with drop pods means good bye any tank and then assault the fire warriors that cant even hurt it. as for the demons ur entire army deep strikes and if i remember correctly the cover save only works against things greater than 24" away (tho i could be remembering it wrong). just get some Korne Demons and its over especially if u can get the standard in first to allow you to assault after deep striking.


----------

